# Low sound volume



## SPlissken (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello all

I have this probleme , the sound volume when playing mp3 is low even with mixer pcm 100

I can hear music but if i go away from the computer like 2 meters i can't hear

[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD SPFreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Oct  9 00:33:46 CEST 2008     splissken@SPFreeBSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$

here is part of dmesg :

pcm0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf0c00000-0xf0c03fff

If someone got an idea to improve this.


----------



## wiscodisco (Nov 17, 2008)

At a CLI, type "mixer" and see what value "ogain" is set at.  Try making ogain a bigger number.


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is mixer

[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$ mixer 
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
[splissken@SPFreeBSD ~]$


----------



## cnr (Nov 17, 2008)

[font="Trebuchet MS"]i have the same problem.

sound device:
pcm0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller>[/font]


----------



## oliverh (Nov 18, 2008)

>Mixer vol is currently set to 75:75

mixer vol 100:100 should give you more loudness.

man mixer -> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.0-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 18, 2008)

oliverh said:
			
		

> >Mixer vol is currently set to 75:75
> 
> mixer vol 100:100 should give you more loudness.
> 
> man mixer -> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.0-RELEASE&format=html



That's it , thanks a lot :beergrin


----------

